

7 ways calorie trackers lie to you - provocateur
http://lolo.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/1404242-7-ways-calorie-trackers-lie-to-you-and-what-you-should-be-tracking

======
rpenguin13
Provided that you measure food correctly (using a working food scale) and that
you use information in some kind of coherent way (to test if you're over or
under-estimating) then you can be sure that calorie trackers would not "lie"
to you in a non-negligible factor (±8%) which would gut burnt over by your
daily activity, anyway. And real science, in reality, supports that for most
of the time (i.e: you're neither super-obese nor an olympic athlete) a calorie
is a calorie. See: [http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/is-a-calorie-a-
cal...](http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/is-a-calorie-a-calorie.html)

